# Help! Can i use this high density RAM in my computer:Dell optiplex GX240



## ywcai (Nov 17, 2008)

this ram:http://cgi.ebay.com/512MB-PC133-SDR...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


i dont understand what's the difference between high and low density, so can i use this high density SDRAM?
THANKS


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On a Dell no you want low density and it has to match your existing stick, Also on a GX240 make sure you have at least Bios version A02 before you upgrade the Ram.


----------



## ywcai (Nov 17, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> On a Dell no you want low density and it has to match your existing stick, Also on a GX240 make sure you have at least Bios version A02 before you upgrade the Ram.


thanks guy. so u mean that i have to use the low density? if i bought two same sticks of 512mb with high density, how about that?

Appreciate


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dell = Low density


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/hi-density-low-density-ram-287320.html


----------



## ywcai (Nov 17, 2008)

dai said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/hi-density-low-density-ram-287320.html


what do u mean by this word? thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a link to an article explaining high and low density ram click on it.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/hi-density-low-density-ram-287320.html


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://reviews.ebay.com/Myth-Low-Density-vs-High-Density-memory-modules_W0QQugidZ10000000001236178


----------



## ywcai (Nov 17, 2008)

Doby said:


> http://reviews.ebay.com/Myth-Low-Density-vs-High-Density-memory-modules_W0QQugidZ10000000001236178


thanks two great guys, but i am still confused, can u take a look of my RAM: 5G706 DIMM,512,133M,64X72,8K,ECC,168 ,so do u think this link(http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290275019097&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123) will be suitable for this machine, if possible, i would like to buy this two sticks of kingston SD memory. 
The seller is not sure that it is low density, he said low density but not sure. 

Great thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here's what Kingston says will work> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...l-OptiPlex+GX240&distributor=0&submit1=Search


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://shop.ebay.ca/items/_W0QQ_nkwZKTDQ2dDM133Q2f256QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40QQ_mdoZ


----------

